# Friggitello o friarello



## Aliph

Ciao a tutti!
Come si chiamano in francese i friggitelli, chiamati anche friarelli in Campania?
Si tratta di peperoncini dolci che si mangiano generalmente fritti o cotti al forno.


----------



## Bezoard

S'agit-il de _poivrons (doux) frits_ ?


----------



## Fooler

I friggitelli sembrano non avere traduzione.
I friarielli possono essere altra cosa


----------



## Aliph

Fooler said:


> I friggitelli sembrano non avere traduzione.
> I friarielli possono essere altra cosa


In Campania il termine friarello é anche usato per questo tipo di peperoncino verde e dolce. Il friariello invece si riferisce alle infiorescenze della cima di rapa.


----------



## Aliph

Bezoard said:


> S'agit-il de _poivrons (doux) frits_ ?


Il s’agit en effet de poivrons doux qu’on mange de préférence frits. Ils sont plutôt petits, de forme allongée. En Espagne, ils sont appelés _pimientos de Padrón, _mais peut-être il n’y a pas un terme équivalent en français.


----------



## Nanon

Effectivement, les _pimientos de Padrón_ se préparent frits mais il s'agit d'une variété qui a une particularité : certains piquent et d'autres non. C'est une appellation d'origine protégée et en général, ça ne se traduit pas. 
Je dirais, comme Bezoard, des _poivrons frits_. J'ai également vu les frigitelli traduits comme _poivrons cornus _ou _poivrons corne de bœuf, _mais je vous laisse seuls juges de l'italianité des recettes écrites en français qui mentionnent ce terme .


----------

